# My new puppy!!! Prepare for cuteness overload :-)



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

This little girl is 9 1/2 weeks old and is just the sweetest and cutest little girl! We haven't settled on a name yet, I love the name Clementine, aka Tzo Wen's My Darlin' Clementine, but Mike hates the name lol. So I will have to come up with something else. Without further ado...













































































































She was the first show pick in the litter, but the show home decided on a male instead, lucky me  I hope to do a sport with her, and maybe show, I'm very excited. She is an adorable horsecoat, and so far is a really good girl.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG she (wrinkles) is soooo cute. it looks like if she is wearing clothes too big for her. love all the wrinkles lol.. just adorable good luck.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH WHAT A CUTIE! I wanna grab those wrinkles RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! I wasn't sure what to expect, but she wasn't it, for whatever reason! I love her!! eehehhee raisin doesn't seem too sure hehehehhe


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> OH MY GOSH WHAT A CUTIE! I wanna grab those wrinkles RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! I wasn't sure what to expect, but she wasn't it, for whatever reason! I love her!! eehehhee raisin doesn't seem too sure hehehehhe


Raisin is in a coma induced by puppy play lol. They had a total blast today. I keep telling her to pull up her pants hehe.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY you got her! What a cute little Sharpy! lol I know you want to do some sports and that would be awesome you hardly ever see them doing sports! I just want to kiss her little wrinkly face!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

How cute is that, I gotta show my mom these pics, she'll flip! Can you even brush her coat LOL?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG what a cute little girl. I can't wait to hear what her name will be.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Showed her, she flipped! She wants one, dad is not having it.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG what a cute little girl. I can't wait to hear what her name will be.


How about Snuggles?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL!! You titled this thread very appropriately, FC!! She is way too cute!! Your thread will have to be deleted, lol!! J/K.. I love it!! I like Christian's idea.. Snuggles is very cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> YAY you got her! What a cute little Sharpy! lol I know you want to do some sports and that would be awesome you hardly ever see them doing sports! I just want to kiss her little wrinkly face!


I really want to do rally or agility, she is very responsive to correction, and so far very focused on us. Her breeder also believes she will do exceptionally well in the show ring, and has already started telling me about the usual shows they go to every year. The breeder has a friend/apprentice who does agility with her Peis, and it was her opinion that this girl has a terrific attitude for agility, so I'm crossing my fingers.

I'll tell you this much though, this puppy is totally spoiling us for other puppies lol. She has not gone potty in the house at all, only in the yard. She went to bed in her crate at about midnight, I put the crate next to the bed so I could take her out if she woke up and needed to go. She slept through the night until 7:30 am without a peep. I have never had a pup this young be housetrained, and then to top it off sleep through the night! I was floored when I woke up and saw it was 7:30. I had been psyching myself out for the regular puppy routine, sleepless nights, accidents in the house, chewing, etc. I even got a 100 pack of potty pads lol.

When she got up she was super full of energy so I took her for a walk around the block. At first she resisted the leash, but with some coaxing she was walking well in no time. I just can't believe how easy she has been, she has bursts of energy, and then naps in her bed, and goes out to potty. She basically repeats this pattern all day. I can tell already that she has a tremendous aptitude for learning and a desire to please us, very much like Lady. However she is very outgoing and welcoming of new people and things, which is polar opposite of Lady.

Edit: I just wanted to add that Mike was totally shocked by the overall behavior of AKC show dogs, as they were jumping all over us, and such. We never allow that at all and he expected breeders to be the same way. I was used to it as many show dogs don't have much obed training, and my grandmothers show dogs were the same way, sweet dogs with limited manners lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LOL!! You titled this thread very appropriately, FC!! She is way too cute!! Your thread will have to be deleted, lol!! J/K.. I love it!! I like Christian's idea.. Snuggles is very cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


I want something cute for the ring though, if she was a boy she would have been Tzo Wen's Hoenheim of Light, and we would have called him Hobie lol.

I suggested Tzo Wen's Catalina (mother f-ing) Wine Mixer (I wouldn't put in the swears on her registration papers, but I would totally say it every time someone asked what her registered name was lol) and we could call her Lina.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That sounds very cute! I can totally picture you saying that name, lol!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to see her grow! She so precious


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg super freakin cute i manna squish her little face  congrats on the new pup


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

OMG AWWWWWWWWWW! What WRINKLES! So cute!!!!! Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I went to Walmart and got her a little princess collar, and some little toys from the cheapy bins. I got 2 rope bones that were 94 cents each! Thrall likes the new toys, he is currently chewing on a tiny pink bone lol. I forgot how economical toys are without my 90 lb toy killer 

I know most of you guys don't go for this kind of dog, but I just wasn't ready for another pit. With the horrible death of Lady I don't even know if I ever will be. When I see a bully I just get reminded of her last few terrible minutes, and I don't have the energy for a game bred APBT. I feel like you guys are my friends after so long, so please forgive me for not having any pittie pics. I joined a pei forum, and they are great for pei specific issues, and helping me know which breeders were good, but I find that there isn't much interest in sports over there. I've already started picking Lisa's brain, and I have no idea how I would get really into a sport without you guys


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jami, I don't know you that well, but after what had happened with Lady, I totally understand. Then to ask forgiveness for no pit pics, well there's nothing to forgive. Hell, I thought that it was a shar pit anyway LOL!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww I <3 her, so frickin cute!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omg jami she is precious, I can't believe you didn't text me to tell me if you actually picked one up! I know you were debating between a few litters from this breeder. congratulations, I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So sweet! I want to bite her wrinkly little face. Very cute puppy indeed!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol that is cute...the wrinkles look 2 funny


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> omg jami she is precious, I can't believe you didn't text me to tell me if you actually picked one up! I know you were debating between a few litters from this breeder. congratulations, I can't wait to see her grow up!


I really thought I did, I wonder who I texted then...?

We spent 3 and 1/2 hours at this woman's kennel, she was so patient with me. I played with 5 different pups, met her last bitch of the season that was about to pop any second lol, interacted with moms, dads, half sibs, grandmas, aunts etc. Mike was so patient. I went from dog to dog feeling coat, judging size and temperment etc it was so hard to pick because there was no bad choice. She gave me one week to decide if this pup fits my family as she was the definite alpha of the litter, and she also invited me to consider buying her outright for a little more with full registration since I want to show (normally she just does co-own). She had not made that offer until she met me and we hung out for a while. She seemed worried that if I showed her, championed and titled her, and wanted to breed her that she might not be around to change the registration later. I got the feeling she might be sick (the breeder, not the pup). I told that I don't know how I would feel about having a litter down the line as puppies are HARD lol, and she said the offer is always open to bring her to her kennel to be bred and keep her there to whelp the pups, and if she isn't around that this other breeder (see below) would help me as well. They are really wonderful people.

She has another breeder/friend/apprentice that was there as well, and I spent a lot of time with her too, and she invited me on their show circuit, and they both offered to handle her for me at any shows we attend together. This other breeder does agility with her peis, as well as conform, and she thought I would like to meet her because she knew I was interested in sports as well, which is why she invited her over for my visit. It was such a good experience.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! Pei's are pits with wrinkles  We still love you here pittie owner or not.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

AHHHH!!! what a cutie!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OOOO MYYY GODDD is that a baby sharpie. that thing is ridiculousley cute haha. i didnt know they were born so wrinkley haha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

thaim said:


> OOOO MYYY GODDD is that a baby sharpie. that thing is ridiculousley cute haha. i didnt know they were born so wrinkley haha


She's 9 1/2 weeks, the little babies, which were about 4 weeks weren't very wrinkly yet. She's at the super wrinkly age, she will "grow into her skin" as she gets older, and will end up being mostly wrinkly in the head, and legs.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Ha! Pei's are pits with wrinkles  We still love you here pittie owner or not.


Her intelligence is very similar to a pit's she blows my pug outta the water, and has a different type of smarts than Thrall.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

See, now... this thread is just now fair. How the heck are you going to post those kind of pictures, and not expect all of us TO FREAK out and try to resist getting another puppy!! ! ! !! !! 

hahaha.. 

Ok, seriously.. OH EM GEE. That pup has to be, the most all time cutest freakin' pup I've ever seen. Yes, I said cute. You got a big, 260 lb. biker man saying cute, and saying "awwwwwwwww". LOL.

Beautiful pup! Were there any other colors in the litter? Or were they all that fawn color?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> See, now... this thread is just now fair. How the heck are you going to post those kind of pictures, and not expect all of us TO FREAK out and try to resist getting another puppy!! ! ! !! !!
> 
> hahaha..
> 
> ...


Adrian, what are you ridin' on these days?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> See, now... this thread is just now fair. How the heck are you going to post those kind of pictures, and not expect all of us TO FREAK out and try to resist getting another puppy!! ! ! !! !!
> 
> hahaha..
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, she just melts my heart when I look at her 

In the litter they were all fawn, but she was much lighter than her sister. Her sister had a longer coat as well, but not quite brushcoat. The younger litter had 2 apricots, which were about the same color as her really, but had no masks. There is another litter due any day that may have chocolates and blacks, but I like the lighter colors I think (however they are all pretty darn cute lol).


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Adrian, what are you ridin' on these days?


I ride a 2006 Harley Davidson Dyna Streetbob.  That's my baby! Just hit 28,000 miles this week.  I bought it used in October 2007 with 500 miles on it. Pretty decent mileage for owning it 2 1/2 years. You ride?



FloorCandy said:


> Thank you so much, she just melts my heart when I look at her
> 
> In the litter they were all fawn, but she was much lighter than her sister. Her sister had a longer coat as well, but not quite brushcoat. The younger litter had 2 apricots, which were about the same color as her really, but had no masks. There is another litter due any day that may have chocolates and blacks, but I like the lighter colors I think (however they are all pretty darn cute lol).


Yeah, well, you got us ALL melting just by looking at her pictures!! I can't imagine owning one! hahaha.

I think you picked the perfect color. I don't think I've seen any other color sharpei.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> I ride a 2006 Harley Davidson Dyna Streetbob.  That's my baby! Just hit 28,000 miles this week.  I bought it used in October 2007 with 500 miles on it. Pretty decent mileage for owning it 2 1/2 years. You ride?
> 
> Yeah, well, you got us ALL melting just by looking at her pictures!! I can't imagine owning one! hahaha.
> 
> I think you picked the perfect color. I don't think I've seen any other color sharpei.


You bet, but only about half as much as you do mile wise, apparently Nice ride BTW. I ride a 2006 Softail Deluxe that is decked out. Used to have 16" apes until the coppers had their say Now it dons some semi drag bars (Knuckle bars from Wild1) that I've really gotten used to. So have the cops, bast*rds!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> You bet, but only about half as much as you do mile wise, apparently Nice ride BTW. I ride a 2006 Softail Deluxe that is decked out. Used to have 16" apes until the coppers had their say Now it dons some semi drag bars (Knuckle bars from Wild1) that I've really gotten used to. So have the cops, bast*rds!


Nice! I like softails. I like the rubber mounted motor as opposed to the counter balanced motor that the softails have. But nice rides regardless! I've got black mini apes on mine. My harley is more of a rat bike then anything. Home made paint job out of a rattle can.. blacked out a lotta stuff, wrapped Bassani pro street pipes, ect ect.. Loooove it! 

Are you a member of HDForums.com ?? I've got tooooons of posts there. Love it there!  You should check it out if not.


----------

